
YouTube Considering an Ad-Free, Subscription-Based Version - riaface
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/28/youtube-considering-an-ad-free-subscription-based-version/?ncid=rss
======
petercooper
Rumors of these sort of things have been around for a few years. If YouTube
had enabled channels to easily take $X/month subscriptions years ago, they'd
be making a killing by now, but it still hasn't arrived.

------
markyc
why would i pay for an ad free version when i can use adblock?

